# Server Kerberos error?



## kkurkowski (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is the error we are getting on our Windows 2003 Server R2 Edition/Service Pack 2.



> The kerberos client received a KRB_AP_ERR_MODIFIED error from the server CARGILL-STPC$. The target name used was cifs/HS1LAP6.DOMAIN.local. This indicates that the password used to encrypt the kerberos service ticket is different than that on the target server. Commonly, this is due to identically named machine accounts in the target realm (DOMAIN.LOCAL), and the client realm. Please contact your system administrator.
> 
> For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


Once or twice an hour we would get a group of these errors. Possibly about 30 - 40 per hour. The server and the target name are different in every error though.

I tried searching here and google and everything google is bringing up is about IIS and we don't use IIS on the server that we are getting all these errors in event viewer. Any ideas or does any need any more info from me?


----------



## Pookie (Dec 31, 2004)

make sure your clocks are synched on all the machines.


----------



## kkurkowski (Oct 22, 2007)

Pookie said:


> make sure your clocks are synched on all the machines.


I have found out the Kerbero's errors are being caused by Kaspersky Administration Kit. Once we shut down the service that controls the Administration Kit, all the Kerbero's errors stopped. As of now Kaspersky support is looking into it.


----------

